# Nate, nate, celeriter fuge.



## Brianda

Ave, 

Estoy traduciendo la huída de Eneas de Troya y no sé como traducir la palabra "nate" en esta frase, creo que es un vocativo pero no sé qué significa y no lo encuentro en el diccionario.

"Nate, nate, celeriter fuge. Hostes appropinquant."

Con el resto de la frase no tengo ningún problema.


¿Me podéis ayudar por favor?

Gracias


----------



## sikjes

Hola

"Nate" significa "hijo". Se trata de un vocativo: "¡Mi hijo!"


----------



## Brianda

Muchas gracias sikjes, me has salvado la vida.


----------



## Alacritas

En el indicativo es "natus" que significa "nacido".


----------



## Quiviscumque

Nunca aparece en la Eneida el vocativo "fili"; se dice siempre "nate". Cosas de los poetas


----------



## Brianda

Alacritas said:


> En el indicativo es "natus" que significa "nacido".



Gracias, por el contexto sabía que era un vocativo pero no sabía qué significado darle porque mi diccionario sólo da "nacido" para el significado de natus.

Quiviscumque gracias también a ti.


----------

